# Buckeye 4/7



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Hard fishing this morning. No wind really slowed the bite, but my friend and I managed to eek out a limit each. Again, sorted through probably 25 to get the 12 we kept.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice work. You answered my question of Hoover or Buckeye this weekend. Don't suppose you'd like to tell me how you got them would ya? I was probably gonna try drifting crawlers or trolling cranks. Any suggestions?


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

I ain't never fished for them, what do most yall use to catch them on. Jighead, cranks,?


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

My son and I hit ole faithful{Buckeye} after work Friday morning. Fishing was a little slower and the size was a little down from yesterday, but still had a decent morning.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Good job on catchin' some 'eyes! Buckeye must not have a 15 inch requirement?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Indeed it does have the 15 inch limit in effect now.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Terry can you tell by your trained eyes that those fish aren't 15" long?
Come on man, no need to bash. Surely the smaller ones are just over 15".

Great bunch once again Bluegrasser!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

MDBuckeye said:


> Terry can you tell by your trained eyes that those fish aren't 15" long?
> Come on man, no need to bash. Surely the smaller ones are just over 15".
> 
> Great bunch once again Bluegrasser!


I'm sure you are correct. Wasn't trying to bash. Nice mess of fish, Bluegrasser.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

when you put them 15 inchers next to some 17 and 18 inchers they are going to look small. my first 4 i caught last night were all over 16 1/2 up to 18 inches and the next 2 were just over 15 and they defenitely looked smaller compared to the bigger ones. there are a ton of 14-15 inch fish in the lake this year. i would have liked to try for some bigger ones last night but i wanted to get home and get some stuff done around the house so i can go fishing tonight. good job bluegrasser.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

very nice bluegrass just beating em up


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry we missed you guys but . Mybe we can hook up tonite same spot.
Mark made some new colors of you know what. Nice fish for the nite though.How jr. do ?
by the way i had a 20incher swim right into my net .That beat marks lol


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, all fish were over 15". A couple didnt make it by much, but they measured 15" and a smidge.{ That hillbilly talk for a" keeper" }. Skywayvett, I got 6, jr. got 5. We had 7 short fish, and rolled several others and I had one "hog" break off on the lift. One of these days, I'll learn the net does no good lying in bed of the truck. If you guys head out tonight, give me a call


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

bluegrasser if you forget the net your buddy is suppose to help you out like fishslim's did,,,,,jump on it's back & ride it in


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

puterdude said:


> bluegrasser if you forget the net your buddy is suppose to help you out like fishslim's did,,,,,jump on it's back & ride it in


Amen but that water is still pretty darn cold 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Three o'clock in the morning, I didnt have a friend in sight. My son was there, but after 20 years of smoking he could'nt be convinced to run to the truck and get the net. Although disheartened with the loss, I will be back after him. A little more prepared next time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Catch !


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

good looking fish


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

The fish hung a fat 0 on me today at buckeye. But i will be back!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am heading out to Liebs Island right now.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

skywayvett said:


> Sorry we missed you guys but . Mybe we can hook up tonite same spot.
> Mark made some new colors of you know what. Nice fish for the nite though.How jr. do ?
> by the way i had a 20incher swim right into my net .That beat marks lol


I want some new colors of you know what!!!!! Don't know what it is, but I hear you boys know how to catch fish. Great job on the eyes


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Skywayvett and "Big" Mark, sorry I missed you guys last night. Ended up with a full ticket, but as usual had to sort through a dozen or more too get 6. And lost that many more. Nothing over 16 1/2". Not much size, but there were gobs of them in there.


----------



## dandyandy (Dec 23, 2009)

awesome.it is about time


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

there was a few stacked up last night.john lost a monster as I got there no net man lol.bub will he got one before I got out of the truck.and then got every snag possible lol


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

Gonna take my nephew in morning to do some bank fishing.can anybody tell me where would be my best area to go?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Not to the bridge by honey creek too many people and they have it filthy there. I heard they were startin to bite round liebs island

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## cmfockler (Apr 5, 2011)

Stripers were biting yesterday morning (4/9) on the west side of Leibs Island. In the channel between the shore and the first island where the park office is. I was wandering like a lost dog looking for crappie spots and came across a guy with 5 or 6 stripers and still bringing more in.

I'm not too familiar with stripers so I came home and read a little about them. The Ohio DNR website doesn't show any limits for Striped Bass in Buckeye Lake...is this right? Or did I just miss it?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

They're not too hard to catch. U just throw some chicken liver out or I like to throw a lipless crank in white or blue.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

cmfockler,those aren't true striped bass as well.They are hybrids,a mix between a striped bass & white bass.They are fun to catch also.There is no limit on size or amount as well.Once you catch one you'll be targeting them again as they are fun to catch & provide a very good fight when they reach a good size.Go after some and you'll see


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

You can even try shrimp on the bottom, no joke. I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't catch a couple of big ones on shrimp.

Chicken livers are more common.

And, hang on! They fight like crazy. Until the warm snap at the end of March I never fished for the wipers....then I caught one. Now, I am hooked on them because of the fun they are to catch.

Plus, on days when my gimpy body isn't agreeing with me, I can sit in one spot and still catch nice fish. 

All in all, it is a lot of fun to catch them. No idea yet how they taste though, we kept a couple and froze them. If my wife and kids like the way they taste, we will keep more in the future. I won't take fish out unless I know they will be eaten. So, until the fish in the freezer are eaten, the rest stay in the lake.

Either way, I will keep fishing for them since they are so much fun.

Granted, I prefer saugeye, but the wipers are a blast.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I always thought they were a mix between stripers and largemouth but whitebass makes more sense

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## cmfockler (Apr 5, 2011)

That sounds awesome. Thanks for the tips. I'd love to give those hybrids (and saugeye) a try while I'm waiting for my crappie to move in to shore. I may need to buy some heavier gear first though. Most of my stuff is for smaller fish.

I've got plenty of questions, but I'll do some searching first and then start a new thread so I don't take this one too far off track. So much to learn....


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Buckeye will no longer be stocked w/hybrids I am told by the state UNLESS there is a surplus (not likely), so perhaps I could suggest (merely a suggestion mind you) that when we run into one of those days and spots where they are leaping in the boat or bank like asian carp that we go easy on keeping them. They are truely a blast and I know I put back a lot of 8+ fish last year. I will be sad to see the numbers dwindle, but at least for a few years it should be good & maybe just maybe a surplus will come and buckeye can get some more.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just where did you hear this information & how reliable is it? The hybrid program at Buckeye is way too far of a success & popular attractant to drop it at Buckeye I would think.I know they have off years in production for various reasons out of their control but to totally stop it would not be a good judgement call for them.I have heard this rumor many times in the past,let's hope it's just that.But putting more back would increase the chances of a new state record from Buckeye as they grow exceedingly fast there due to the shad populations.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok I just got off the phone with Brian & Rich at the state fish hatchery.Here's the scoop on the matter and something else that will be disappointing to some.

First, No hybrid striped bass have been stocked at Buckeye since 2008 on purpose.They were stocked at Dillon and a study was being done regarding the success so to prevent the bass from influencing the results of the study stocking of Buckeye was stopped deliberately.The study is completed and Buckeye will again be stocked starting this year.

Now the bad news.The hybrid bass stocking at Dillon MAY be discontinued but the Blue Catfish stocking at Dillon is coming to a complete stop period.Shortly after stocking them they were dumped into the Muskingum River,within months.Also quite a few hybrid bass followed suit so it is seriously being considered as well.The only thing that may prevent it is stocking it by means of Buckeye as the water and some fish,low numbers now compared to the past because of dam design changes,come from Buckeye which would place limited numbers there anyway.So sadly the blue catfish fishing won't get off the ground at Dillon Lake.With the results of the study in hand they are considering other lakes to try again.A lake to be considered will need to be deep & large and the dam design will be considered as well,does the lake release from the bottom or top for example as it determines the amount of fish escaping during winter draw downs.
Just thought I would share the info with you all.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I misread Puterdude's post and now have to take back my entire last post. So, instead I will mention that In-Fisherman Critical Concepts did a great segment on catching wipers. 

If you get the show, check it out.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Also, my opinion on hybrids is they don't even taste tht good compared to saugeye or other game fish. Maybe we should try to just c.p.r (catch photo release) more. And if your someone who likes to have em on a stringer or keep them in a livewell to brag then throwback, you shouldn't because they die extremely easy.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

